# Buddy Dive Bonaire Feb 19-26



## Noodle (Jan 10, 2022)

$800  for the week.  One bedroom




Maybe possible to switch the date. Please private message. https://buddydive.com/resort/accommodation/


----------



## buckeyeinthesky (Jan 13, 2022)

Is this for room only, or dive and drive? If room only, do you know if it’s possible to add dive and drive package and for how much?


----------



## Noodle (Jan 25, 2022)

I am so sorry I did not get a notification of your response. Yes it is for room only.  The drive and dive includes accommodations if I'm not mistaken. So you would just have to pay for diving for the week ($185 pp) and the car rental if you choose.


----------



## Noodle (Jan 25, 2022)

buckeyeinthesky said:


> Is this for room only, or dive and drive? If room only, do you know if it’s possible to add dive and drive package and for how much?


The resort will also let you upgrade to a two bedroom for somewhere around $300. Last I checked.
Also, if the week 8 date doesn't work the resort will let you move that date as long as there is availability.


----------



## Noodle (Feb 10, 2022)

Remember, it is possible to change the date on this.


----------

